

Scaling Engineering Culture at Twitter - ExpiredLink
http://www.infoq.com/presentations/twitter-scalability-culture

======
ExpiredLink
> _Raffi Krikorian (VP of Engineering) discusses the software engineering
> challenges met re-architecting Twitter and the cultural change impact that
> came with it._

